# Buying advice for Wireless mouse needed



## user28 (Mar 31, 2015)

My Logitech M185 wireless mouse started giving trouble with the left click (double clicks for a single click). It worked for 3 years 3 months and so out of warranty. I now need to buy a wireless mouse.

1) My budget is upto 1000 rupees
2) Only wireless not bluetooth
3) Preferably from tier 1 brands like Logitech, Microsoft, HP etc.


This time I wanted to buy a little bit larger sized mouse as the current M185 is more for laptop users. I am a hardcore desktop and mouse user and now prefer comfortable sized mice rather than these tiny mice. I beared with the tiny mouse size for 3+ years and enough of it. So this time a comfortable size that fits snugly in an adult's hand. Not huge sized !!

I am a light gamer not hard core and i use palm grip. Open to online purchasing.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

This fit in your budget Logitech M235 Mouse - Logitech : Flipkart.com


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 2, 2015)

user28 said:


> My Logitech M185 wireless mouse started giving trouble with the left click (double clicks for a single click). It worked for 3 years 3 months and so out of warranty. I now need to buy a wireless mouse.
> 
> 1) My budget is upto 1000 rupees
> 2) Only wireless not bluetooth
> ...



i had been in the exact spot, to buy a larger mouse for palm-sized grip, and after purchasing a few of them which didn't totaly 'click' with that requirement, i have now settled with HP X3500. i had put that product in my wishlist on flipkart, and one fine day received the message of an offer of reduced price on it. wasted no time then and placed the order, and was glad to find that among an array of smaller mouse available for laptop users, this one indeed was larger than them, and well enough for palm-sized grip usage for me. 

another option you can consider is Lenovo N50. i have that as well (being used with the desktop).


----------



## user28 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] and [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION].

I like plain designs rather than the wing based designs.

How about Microsoft 1850?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2015)

user28 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions  @$hadow  and  @GhorMaanas .
> 
> I like plain designs rather than the wing based designs.
> 
> How about Microsoft 1850?



Yes Microsoft 1850 is good.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 1850, Black (U7Z-00005) Online at Low Prices in India | Microsoft Reviews & Ratings


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 3, 2015)

user28 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions  @$hadow  and  @GhorMaanas .
> 
> I like plain designs rather than the wing based designs.
> 
> How about Microsoft 1850?



by wing-based designs you mean? MS 1850 is a small mouse. the name also tells that ('mobile' mouse, a term usually used for mouse with small form-factor and meant for laptops). 
check a vid or two of HP X3500. it should fit well to your grip. the side-contour given to it help rest the thumb, unlike in various other mouse.


----------



## user28 (Apr 3, 2015)

I mean to say without the side contours. Somehow i dislike the fancy designs and rubber grips. I like more of conventional and plain designs.

Thank you GhorMaanas for pointing out that MS1850 is small mouse. Flipkart did not mention that. 

Any suggestions as per my preferences?

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

How about Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo N100 Wireless Mouse (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings for Rs. 540? (was for 300 1-2 days before)


----------



## user28 (Apr 4, 2015)

Seems good...but this too had contours on the side. Any site which does the comparision of mice?

Any more choices for me?

- - - Updated - - -

Is the Lenovo N100 larger than the Logitech M185 ?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

user28 said:


> Seems good...but this too had contours on the side. Any site which does the comparision of mice?
> 
> Any more choices for me?
> 
> ...



Why don't you check out both the mouse at a lenevo store near you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 4, 2015)

user28 said:


> I mean to say without the side contours. Somehow i dislike the fancy designs and rubber grips. I like more of conventional and plain designs.
> 
> Thank you GhorMaanas for pointing out that MS1850 is small mouse. Flipkart did not mention that.
> 
> ...



alright. i too had apprehensions about the design of X3500 earlier, but after purchasing and using it, take respite in the fact that the mouse feels just like a usual simple mouse and comfortable to use despite what it _looks_ like. 
N100 looks good too. larger than MS 1850. another option would be Rapoo 1620. i have had 3-4 of the latter earlier. this one's also larger in design and comfortable to use. one more option - Dell WM123. the only small mouse which doesn't feel small! very comfortable. i have this but have packed and kept it away to be used with my TV at times, as for the desktop i got the Lenovo M50. if you decide to buy this, you could get it from me too, as its lying totally unused since sometime.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

On second thought can you increase your budget?


----------



## user28 (Apr 4, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> alright. i too had apprehensions about the design of X3500 earlier, but after purchasing and using it, take respite in the fact that the mouse feels just like a usual simple mouse and comfortable to use despite what it _looks_ like.
> N100 looks good too. larger than MS 1850. another option would be Rapoo 1620. i have had 3-4 of the latter earlier. this one's also larger in design and comfortable to use. one more option - Dell WM123. the only small mouse which doesn't feel small! very comfortable. i have this but have packed and kept it away to be used with my TV at times, as for the desktop i got the Lenovo M50. if you decide to buy this, you could get it from me too, as its lying totally unused since sometime.



Rapoo 1620 looks good..but how is the quality? I heard about the brand, but never used any of their products. Dell WM123 also looks good. Not bad. Well I now had these four listed in priority:

Rapoo 1620
Lenovo N100
Dell WM112
Dell WM123

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> On second thought can you increase your budget?



Yes i can extend upto another 500 rupees.

- - - Updated - - -

My intention is to get a mouse that is atleast 4.3 inches in length, like the Logitech M100r. The current Logitech M185 is around 3.8 inches approx which makes it not very small but still not a comfortable one.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

here are a few wireless mouse I have used and liked 
1. Amazon.in: Buy Rapoo 3710P Wireless Laser Mouse (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Rapoo Reviews & Ratings
2. Amazon.in: Buy Ergo-Office Wrist Saver Ergonomic Vertical Mouse, Blue, Wireless Online at Low Prices in India | Ergo-Office Reviews & Ratings
3. Amazon.in: Buy Perixx PERIMICE-711 Wireless Ergonomic Mouse - 2.4G - Up to 30 Ft Operating Range - Nano Receiver - Ergonomic Right Handed Design - 1000/1600 DPI Optical Resolution - On/Off Switch - Piano Finish Design - 2*AAA Brand Batteries Online a
4. Amazon.in: Buy AnkerÂ® 2.4G Wireless Vertical Ergonomic Optical Mouse, 800 / 1200 /1600DPI, 5 Buttons - Black Online at Low Prices in India | Anker Reviews & Ratings
I personally like 3 and 4 most.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 6, 2015)

Rapoo 1620 is good, though with one of these mouse, the scroll-wheel had gone bad after an year of use. but can happen with other mouse too. overall the mouse feels good in the grip, is larger, simple in design, and works well. 
Dell WM123 is also very good. you may spot many people using it. a little smaller than Rapoo, but perhaps due to its peculiar design, it doesn't feel small in hand (and that kind of irritating feeling in the fingers is also absent that arises with prolonged use of a small mouse), is very comfortable to use, and i found it having by far the smoothest tracking in all the wireless mouse i have used, almost on par with the Acer Ferrari W/L mouse that i have.


----------



## user28 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response. I purchased the Rapoo 1620. Worth waiting the time deciding the right one. Feels very comfortable and not a small mouse. Not heavy too. Correct perfect mouse. 

Thanks a ton to all who helped me in taking the right decision.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

Congo man, enjoy your purchase.


----------



## user28 (Mar 3, 2016)

opening this thread again...

Rapoo 1620 mouse: two replacements within 1 year nearly... both with scroll wheel problem.... 
on the average each of the Rapoo mouse lasted for around 4 months....
I am not a heavy user and use the PC hardly for 2 hours per day.

Back to square one now... which one to buy and which one is as comfortable as Rapoo 1620?
How is Logitech M557 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2016)

Not sure about that specific logitech mouse but ive been using Logitech G400s for ~2 years without a hint of problems..
+1 to Logitech from me


----------



## user28 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Not sure about that specific logitech mouse but ive been using Logitech G400s for ~2 years without a hint of problems..
> +1 to Logitech from me



Yes..nothing beats Logitech. 
But G400 and those series are wired gaming mice. I am looking for wireless.


----------

